# My laptop charger fell in water - can I still use it?



## Dark Alchemist

Yesterday the plug of my laptop charger fell into a bucket of water. It was in there for a minute or so until someone told me it had fallen in.

I tried to dry it the best I could and left it out overnight, but I'm too nervous to try and connect it to my laptop.

Is this a good idea? It was only the plug that fell in, and I'm seeing conflicting advice on a bunch of sites. Help!


----------



## maninabox

Just the plug .. as in the two prongs? You should be safe...


----------



## Dark Alchemist

maninabox said:


> Just the plug .. as in the two prongs? You should be safe...


No, the plug that goes into the laptop.


----------



## Christian S

Dark Alchemist said:


> No, the plug that goes into the laptop.


As long as you make sure it is absolutely dry before using it again, it will be fine.


----------



## Ali477

It should still work just make sure you leave it to dry for a week or so and that there's no water left inside.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Tried it, seems to be working fine. Thanks guys!


----------



## Minato

Water is not as damaging to electronics as people think... Drop an off laptop in the water, let it dry, and it will most likely still work. Some people have their computer parts in fish tanks...


----------



## maninabox

It's the impurities in water that are damaging ... water itself is non-conducting, but add things from the air like dust, and it becomes conducting. If you try experimenting, you'd see that distilled water doesn't conduct electricity, but tap water will.


----------

